# Elephant hunt ?



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

i forgot , bow is a Vector Turbo , 28" draw .


----------



## StickFlicker AZ (May 19, 2008)

70 lbs seems pretty light to me, compared to the bows I've read that most elephant hunters use.


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

I would think 80 lbs would be minimum....... What did T Miranda use? Like 90 I thought????


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

Each country has different laws regulating minimum poundage for dangerous game. There is no way 70 lbs is legal. Most places require at least 80 for buff... Let alone elephant.


----------



## mack61 (Dec 1, 2013)

AK145 said:


> Each country has different laws regulating minimum poundage for dangerous game. There is no way 70 lbs is legal. Most places require at least 80 for buff... Let alone elephant.


poundage is a factor , what is important is the arrow weight, FOC , and the ft/lbs. consencus being 66 ft/lbs for buffalo.I shoot a xlr8 at 72#, 27 draw lenght, total arrow weight 820 grain, 75 grain insert, 315 grain ashby head, i get a velocity of 210ft/sec, 83 ke, 23 % foc. i shoot buffalo and giraffe with this set up.if i did elephant i would up the poundage to 76#. run your friends figures through the ot2 programe, this will give you a pretty good idea with what you dealing with.


----------



## Mcfall (Feb 24, 2013)

No!!!
I would use minimum of 90 pounds an min of 1200 grain arrow weight 
That's what I shot on my Cape buffalo hunt this past September an it was perfect complete pass thru


----------



## Christo Jones (Jan 13, 2009)

442fps said:


> A Customer came in today , told me he will do a Elephant hunt in January .
> 
> Will a 800 grain Arrow , shot from a 70 lbs bow , equipped with a Steel Force 2 blade ( 190 grain ) , do the job ?


With 70# he will go back to the states in a body bag...


----------



## overkill375 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have no experience with dangerous game but I would say more is better!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

No, rather a 100lb. Rather safe than sorry.


----------

